# Shostakovich Symphony No. 4 Recommendations?



## Sharkman (Feb 24, 2019)

Probably my favorite Shostakovich symphony. Would love to hear thoughts on don’t miss versions.


----------



## Bill Cooke (May 20, 2017)

I've heard a lot of recordings of this symphony and can't think of a bad one. 

My go-to versions these days are Ormandy, Kondrashin and Rozhdestvensky (Philharmonia). The Rozhdetstvensky was recorded live, and there is a little bit of audience noise in soft passages, but it is a stunning, vivid performance. (The BBC CD is out of print and commanding astronomical prices on the second hand market; I lucked out and nabbed one for a reasonable price after months of searching.) The Kondrahsin has a raw sound and a savage intensity. Ormandy is a bit tamer than his Russian rivals, but still a great performance.

I also have Jarvi and Rattle in my collection. Haven't listened to those in a long time, but my memory of them was that they were totally satisfying. The Jarvi was my introduction to the piece, which instantly became one of my favorite symphonies.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Ormandy is really hard to beat, but the decades old sound can be a problem. The new Boston SO/Nelsons account is riveting and the sound (important in music like this) is fantastic. Of course, you have to get the 11th along side.


----------



## BRHiler (May 3, 2014)

I don't have many recordings of this piece, but I love the Rattle and the new Andris Nelsons with the Boston SO is amazing! It's a double disc with Symphony #11 that's also excellent.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Previn/CSO
Kondrashin/MoscowPO
Rozh'sky/USSRSO is good also...


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

BRHiler said:


> I don't have many recordings of this piece, but I love the Rattle and the new Andris Nelsons with the Boston SO is amazing! It's a double disc with Symphony #11 that's also excellent.


I heard Nelsons/BSO play Shost#4 live. it was very good...


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Another vote for Kondrashin. Barshai is also very good as is the new Nelsons Boston recording.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I like this one. A bit ragged in places but electric.


----------

